# nausea and headaches



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

My last IBS attack was two nights ago and I went to bed with an awful headache. I later woke up at 4:30 in the morning with bad D and I threw up too. That lasted for 1-2 hours but the headache lasted well into the next afternoon. My attacks are accompianied with pounding headaches very often. Does anyone else have that?Also, I am nauseas very often. I don't know if it is something I have eaten or what. I don't eat dairy or oil or high fatty foods. Usually in the afternoon I am just so nauseas that I don't want to do anything but lay down. Anyone else? Any tips?You guys are life savers!


----------



## britchick (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes I get this. I asked my doc about the really bad headache and nausea when I have the 'wobbly stomach' (and I mean REALLY bad headache )and turns out is it migraine. Funnily enough now I have been given Beta Blockers to prevent migraine my stomach is much better, I hardly ever get an attack.Having read up on this and pestering the doctor for info there seems to sometimes be a link and that my IBS symptoms may be migraine side effects or a 'migraine in the stomach'. Apparently kids often get a migraines in their tums rather than their heads, but at 24 I dont know if I qualify!! ps. The beta blockers dont allow me to eat lard laden food without suffering the consequences though! :-(


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

Thanks a million! I need to schedule an appointment with my doc to see about beta blockers. They definately are migraines-- they are incapacitating.


----------



## StrawberryHoney (Feb 28, 2004)

Are headaches a symptom of IBS too? I get them everyday, but didn't mention it to my doctor. Could that be why I get them?


----------



## nick_bone (Dec 29, 2003)

i get headaches everyday as well


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

yeah, badgirl, sounds like migraines.i get them too.


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

I get normal headaches almost everyday too. But the ones that come with an attack are hard core. Definately migraines. What medicines do you guys recommend that won't make IBS worse?


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

i take cafergot...isn't very good for my stomach, but it's better than the pain of migraines!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

iVe recently been getting headaches and nausea too. I think its migraines. Am seeing doc on thurs, so will ask then!


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

Do you think the headaches are a symptom of IBS or the nausea is a symptom of the headache? I get nausea sometimes without headaches but it is worse with the headaches. Any ideas?


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

well, migraines definitely cause nausea.i think ibs causes nausea for many people as well...as for whether headaches are a symptom of ibs...i'm not sure, but would love to know the answer!


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

I think many people would like that answer. Sometimes my symptoms are so muddled I don't know what is from what. It seems like most IBS sufferers generally have other things that plague them too. Just low immunity I think. There is almost always something wrong.







A good attitude goes a long way though!


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

yeah...it does seem that we all have other 'ailments' to go along with the ibs...on the main forum page a while back, i asked how many people had been diagnosed with depression or anxiety...amazing how many people had been!


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

try munching on a ginger biscuit ot crystalised ginger pieces for the nausea.i get it so bad and that helps. i was diagnosed with anxiety the other day and once i started medication my ibs symptoms were much better. but they made me really tired so i tryed some new ones last wed. but i had an allergic reaction to them so had to stop. which means at the mo my ibs is REALLY bad so ive concluded anxiety and ibs are linked!!Sarah


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

ginger biscuits... hmm. I will try that. I usually drink mint tea or eat mint or sometimes when I'm on the go I pop an altoid to help with the nausea. But the headaches are brutal.Lots of times I get nausea right after I eat.Thanks for the advice.


----------

